# 2011 Cruze Eco Bluetooth "Connection" issues.



## terrible1one3 (Mar 16, 2011)

As the title says I am having issues with my Droid Incredible connecting via bluetooth to my cruze. I can pair the two, but in my bluetooth settings on my phone it says (Paired but not connected) and when I go to make a call through my stereo it hangs at (Dialing) but after 10 seconds says it cannot complete my call.

I have a feeling this is an issue with the phone. I have a HTC Droid Incredible, I also have Google Voice installed and activated. When I go to make a call it prompts me to call with or without google voice.

I have played with my settings and tried to connect with my phone multiple times but have had no luck.

Anyone have any ideas as to what I am missing?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Uninstall/Disable Google Voice and make a local call to see what happens.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I have the Droid Incredible and it works great with my Cruze. I do not use google voice so maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I have an HTC desire and my phone does the same paired but not connected thing. I can delete the pairing and re-pair and it will work once but then the next time I try to make a call it will not work. I googled "paired but not connected" and this appears to be an android problem.


----------



## terrible1one3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> I have an HTC desire and my phone does the same paired but not connected thing. I can delete the pairing and re-pair and it will work once but then the next time I try to make a call it will not work. I googled "paired but not connected" and this appears to be an android problem.


I'm assuming you don't have google voice? I wonder if there is an update available somewhere for my phone.


----------



## terrible1one3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Couldn't edit the post.

Wow... I can't believe that this is just a problem with no solution. Only definitive thing I have read is that "Android only supports headsets" what BS! Might have to make a trip to the Verizon store for this crap.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Once in a blue moon (I think twice) I will get into the Cruze and notice that the bluetooth symbol is not displayed on the cars display. What I did was turn bluetooth off then on again on my Droid and then the connection appeared.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't have google voice and my car always displays the bluetooth symbol when my phone is in the car, it just almost never works.


----------



## svatopluk (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm having similar connection problems with a LG Cosmos phone. Sometimes in connects but usually it doesn't. When it does connect it usually only shows one bar, occasionally two bars. Don't know if this is a phone problem or a car problem. Although. I suspect it is a car problem because I tried to connect two other phones of different make and had the same problem. Very frustrating because I can't trust that the phone will connect using bluetooth.


----------



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

terrible1one3 said:


> As the title says I am having issues with my Droid Incredible connecting via bluetooth to my cruze. I can pair the two, but in my bluetooth settings on my phone it says (Paired but not connected) and when I go to make a call through my stereo it hangs at (Dialing) but after 10 seconds says it cannot complete my call.
> 
> I have a feeling this is an issue with the phone. I have a HTC Droid Incredible, I also have Google Voice installed and activated. When I go to make a call it prompts me to call with or without google voice.
> 
> ...


My wife had the exact same issue with the exact same phone. I did a little research on the internet and all I could come up with is that HTC did not load a complete set of Bluetooth drivers and there is no update that will resolve it as of yet. I have a Motorola Andriod phone and have no connectivity issues with it.


----------



## jgorton123 (Mar 19, 2011)

*HTC Thunderbolt Pairing decline Importing Contacts*

I was having the problem of keeping my new htc thunderbolt paired. Until I did a factory reset (not sure if i had to go that far), repaired and declined the address book import. The address book was the problem. When I decline importing contacts it stays connected. Hope this helps some people out there.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I also found that it works if you don't let it use your address book. All I did was delete the pairing, turn the phone off and back on, turn the car off (including opening the door), then restart the pairing process without letting the car use contacts. I don't deny it every time either, it just times out after a while.


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

i read on here that if you disable facebook sync it works fine!
I just disabled it and will go on car shortly to see if that fixs the issue!
thanks
perry


----------



## svatopluk (Mar 16, 2011)

The one time I had the paired but not connected problem. I turned off the telephone and restarted it. That solved the problem.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

there have been a ton of issues with the HTC phones ! friend of mine has had his replaced like three times under warranty good luck


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

i know somw phones have issues with the bluetooth, there is a TSB on connectivity issues that looks to be an on going repair process. there is also a list of compatible phones that i found on edmunds.com 

my wife also has an HTC phone, and has intermittant bluetooth issues, but it also isn't on the list of compatable phones for the cruze, so i can't fault the car for the issues.


----------



## sndguy (Nov 17, 2011)

My HTC Sense works flawlessly. The LG I had before never worked right.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tbill said:


> i know somw phones have issues with the bluetooth, there is a TSB on connectivity issues that looks to be an on going repair process. there is also a list of compatible phones that i found on edmunds.com
> 
> my wife also has an HTC phone, and has intermittant bluetooth issues, but it also isn't on the list of compatable phones for the cruze, so i can't fault the car for the issues.



tbill,
You are able to locate all phones that are compatible with your vehicle on the following web site. Bluetooth and Your Vehicle - onstar.com 
This link will also give you directions on how to pair your phone, let you know what functions are available with your phone and how to make and receive phone calls. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

